# interesting article



## Yob (1/5/15)

http://beerandbrewing.com/VN6DKycAAH0T-BbI/article/so-many-new-hops

Enjoy


----------



## peekaboo_jones (1/5/15)

Medusa and Polaris sound yum!
Thanks for enhancing my train trip this morning!


----------



## jimmyjack (1/5/15)

I am currently in possession of Equinox looking to do a single IPA in the next week or so. Supposed to impart fruity, Green Pepper flavours.


----------



## Yob (1/5/15)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Medusa and Polaris sound yum!
> Thanks for enhancing my train trip this morning!


Also rare as rocking horse shit


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/15)

So many hops, so many hipster beards will be smelling of them.


----------

